# 1/12 scale decals for NASCAR type



## Skeet6 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am setting up a couple of L4s for carpet with stock car bodies... and would like to have NASCAR type numbers and decals, cannot seem to find 1/12 decals, can anyone ppoint me in the right direction? thanks!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you heard of Indy Slots in Indianapolis? We are trying to get a 1/12 NASCAR oval class going there.

So far two of us have built cars and painted bodies, and a couple more promising to commit to the class. It would be nice to have 1/12 NASCAR decal sheets.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys 

i know a chap who dose decal sheets to your own design his name is Kev Wait from Decal Designs his website is www.decaldesigns.co.uk . Just tell him ruffly what you want and he will do the rest, from my own experience with his work he is second to none top bloke.

As i was writing this post i realized that his site is down at the moment (server problems) but if you cant wait a day or two for his website then you can get hold of him here http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=4314133#post4314133

cheers


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

look at the custom paint mask thread on hear tom does great worka nd can scale it to your needs nad very fair prices i think it is 10.00 for the masks no labor charge for scaling or anything and i think about 5 for postage.


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

In Toledo some of the guys are putting the Losi Slider Outlaw bodies on their 1/12 cars and racing the oval. Very good time and wild racing. The biggest turn out since they start to run in Feb. has been 6 cars.

The Outlaw body fits very well on a normal 1/12 car.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Thammer said:


> In Toledo some of the guys are putting the Losi Slider Outlaw bodies on their 1/12 cars and racing the oval. Very good time and wild racing. The biggest turn out since they start to run in Feb. has been 6 cars.
> 
> The Outlaw body fits very well on a normal 1/12 car.


I have been trying to get the guys at Indy Slots to run 1/12th oval. Maybe I'll just stick a 1/12th under a late model body and try to sneak in with the Losi Slider guys... think they'll notice?


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

I can provide paint mask for 1/12th scale, see HT oval sales, custom paint masks for examples.
Tom



Skeet6 said:


> I am setting up a couple of L4s for carpet with stock car bodies... and would like to have NASCAR type numbers and decals, cannot seem to find 1/12 decals, can anyone ppoint me in the right direction? thanks!!!


----------

